# More NH druggists added to the shelves...



## Oldtimer (Mar 12, 2009)

OK, went and met W.K. up in Stoneham maine, what a great bottle nut! Thanks W. !!

 Geo. Moore, druggist, Great Falls NH. - about 5"  tall, aqua, rounded sides, flat front/back, sparkling mint save for a small lip flake.

 Geo. Moore, druggist, Great Falls NH. - about 4" tall, clear, rectangular with beveled corners, no damage, nice.

 Bissel's M'F'G. Co., pharmacists, "only the best" in mortar/pest., Keene NH. - 3-3/4", clear, 3 sided front, round backed. 99% mint.

 The Bullard & Shedd Co., pharmacists, Keene NH. -  clear, 4-1/2", ovalish shape, slug plate. Minty but one tiny lip flake.

 Thompson's pharmacy, Wolfboro NH. - 1 ounce sized, clear, minty, no damage. Ovalish "3ii" type shape.

 C.K. Raynsford, Wolfboro Drug Store, 12 steps south of the bridge, - clear, rectangular with rounded corners, 5", 100% MINT.

 Balm-Elixir Remedies, Sanbornville NH. - clear with slight SCA tint, round, 5", crude prescription top, tiny amount of haze. Otherwise 100%.

 And the last one to list, my favorite of all:

 The Auto-Drug Co., Mt. Whittier Sta., West Ossipee N.H. - 5-3/4" 3iv bottle with graduated ounces on the left, and CCs on the right, slug plate, clear glass, "Blue Ribbon" embossed on the bottom. 100% mint. 
 WOW, I just love this, as it's exceedingly local to me.

 Thanks again to W.K., and if you ever decide to sell those puce Binnenger's for $10.oo, you know where I am!


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 12, 2009)

Oldtimer, have you got any pics..would love to see those.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 12, 2009)

Sure, I will put a few up later tonight.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's a pic, not the best...the camera will not focus in closer than this, makes it hard to get a crisp pic...I put the Dana's Jamaican Ginger in this one for Wilkie..


----------



## bushdigger (Mar 20, 2009)

I see some of my bottles made it around the corner to you by way of our friend W
 could've saved some gas on the geo. moore balm elixer, I think I still have a geo. moore somewhere


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Tom, you have 2 PMs.


----------



## passthebottle (Mar 20, 2009)

Gotta admire your determination in acquiring those N.H. pharmancy bottles Oldtimer, how many of those bottles do you have in your collection now?


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 20, 2009)

Lemme see.....26 druggist / pharms, 11 various bottles with "N.H." embossed on them, and 2 that I know came from NH but are not embossed with NH.

 39.

 BTW, the 2 PMs Bushwacker got from me were 1 about bottles, and #2 was a realization that he was mentioned to me by an antique dealer we both know...
 And thanks for the props, I am zealous about them. 

 (Woody, you might have to adopt me.)

 []


----------



## woody (Mar 20, 2009)

No, I'll just support your habit. LOL!!!


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is a TOC Western blown San Francisco druggist. San Francisco supported dozens and dozens of drugstores from the 1850s through the 1910s with a good number of companies who had embossed bottles made during this time.


----------



## onabininger (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Old Timer..saw the post ..and glad you are pleased with the acquisitions.. kinda thought you would be..we all got our favorites..and its the best thing when we share /swap/  trade   etc..making new friends..later Wendy


----------



## onabininger (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey TOM was that one of yours ..well I owe you EVEN MORE NOW.. but fortunately not very much...or  unfortunately for you....couldnt quite remember where I got that one.. ..


----------



## onabininger (Mar 20, 2009)

[]And Richard..You definately will be absolutely the first to know when that bottle hits the market for $10....   BUT.....Please dont hold you breath..


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks again Wendy!


----------

